# Don Nelson wins arbitration case against Mark Cuban



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...s/stories/080108dnsponelliecuban.3e43f54.html



> *Don Nelson wins arbitration case against Mark Cuban*
> *By BRANDON GEORGE / The Dallas Morning News
> [email protected]*
> 
> ...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I didn't know this was still going on


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Another reason for Mark to not do a damn thing this off season....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

> Cuban filed a counterclaim in June 2007 alleging Nelson used inside information to lead Golden State past the Mavericks in the first round. That claim was denied.


So Cuban tried to use the fact that Nelson had "secret" information against the Mavericks and that's why they lost? That was his reasoning behind not wanting to pay him the remaining amount of money?

No they lost because the team choked.


----------

